# Shooting for 242 Master's National Record



## chicken_hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

3/24

Ok, so the date for my next meet is June 14., 2014. Originally I was going to wait for fall so I could pack some weight on and enter the 275's heavier. However, my  three lift raw total of 1563 was 20lbs over the 242 Masters 40-45 USPA record. I appreciate the fact that no one sand bagged to set this record higher (might be the additional entry fee). 

That being said, I need to shed a few lbs. down to 245-6 as well as maintain or improve strength. And now with 11 weeks to go my plan has already been in place for a week and is follows:

Nutrition:stWeeks 1-2 no dairy with 250mg DNP in the evening. I may repeat this on my deload week if I feel it's needed.

Week 3-12 eat, eat, eat, eat.

Cycle:
Weeks 1-2 off everything (alongside my diet this should be a could prime for upcoming cycle).

Weeks 3-12 
Test E 300 EW
Tren Ace 600 EW
Tren E 1200 EW
Superdrol 20mg PRW
HGH 5 iu HGH PRW

Training:
Train each of the lifts once each week with 5 sets of 3. I started at 70% and will add 2.5% EW till I hit 85% when I switch to 3x3, the next week I up it to 90% 2x2 the following (3 weeks out) I will try to find my 2nd attempt so 95-97%. then deload for two weeks.

I will have a second day for each lift in which I will have an accessory lift targeting weaknesses for the first 8 weeks. I will use a Hepburn type progression with these. I will start with 75% for 4x4, then add 1 rep each session. So week two looks like 4,4,4,5 and week 3 will looks like 4,4,5,5. At week 8 these will switch to lighter sessions of the big 3 to grease the groove a bit more.

I will post up the workouts as I have time so you can get a better idea.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

3/24
WT: 254

Squats (no belt or wraps) 405x5x3
Close grip 240x4x4
DB Lunge 60s 4x4
Pull ups 4x4
Rev crunch 10,10,8 (on slant board)
some db curls for fun

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 25, 2014)

I know of you will be going for strength Hawk,  but with that cycle,  damn your are going to look full on BEAST!  I'm subed for this!


----------



## MattG (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats some serious tren there bro, goddamn.lol. you ran close to 2g's like that before? Idt i cud handle the sides of over 500 a week. Youre gonna be stronger than a freakin ox!


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 25, 2014)

I like it Hawk. Have you ran that much tren before brutha? The tren ace should help lean you out immensely. Good luck. I know you'll bust that record's ass!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 25, 2014)

Get it brother u know u got this


----------



## psych (Mar 25, 2014)

Lets get nuts!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> I like it Hawk. *Have you ran that much tren before brutha? *The tren ace should help lean you out immensely. Good luck. I know you'll bust that record's ass!



I have run 1200 but it was with all enthanate and with some masteron. The sides I felt were appetite suppression and trensomnia. I am hoping using the ace will keep the sides to the above even though I upped the dose. I cure the trensomnia with Nyquil and I have a new antacid I will try for the stomach bloat.

Hawk

BTW 
3/24
Wt 253.5

Today is an off day.

Split is M,W,F,St with Friday and Saturday having one less movement than the previous days.


----------



## MattG (Mar 25, 2014)

Melatonin helps with trensomnia too bro. Ill sleep 4 hrs and wake up wired, after a half hour if im still awake ill pop a melatonin and get a couple more hrs in...


----------



## srd1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Your gonna kill it bro no worries!!!!! Cant wait to hear what that cycle does for ya damn!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 26, 2014)

MattG said:


> Melatonin helps with trensomnia too bro. Ill sleep 4 hrs and wake up wired, after a half hour if im still awake ill pop a melatonin and get a couple more hrs in...



Melatonin and gh peptides mess with my sleep too. I sleep so deep when I wake up I am like was that real? Then cant calm back down.

Hawk


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 26, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> I have run 1200 but it was with all enthanate and with some masteron. The sides I felt were appetite suppression and trensomnia. I am hoping using the ace will keep the sides to the above even though I upped the dose. I cure the trensomnia with Nyquil and I have a new antacid I will try for the stomach bloat.
> 
> Hawk
> 
> ...



I like the ace version better myself. I drink a cup of hot Chinese tea with a piece of raw ginger in it. It has helped calm my stomach. Anadrol and tren do the same thing to me on the upset stomach, but the tea helps a lot.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 27, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> I like the ace version better myself. I drink a cup of hot Chinese tea with a piece of raw ginger in it. It has helped calm my stomach. Anadrol and tren do the same thing to me on the upset stomach, but the tea helps a lot.




Thanks for the advice, I may have to buy me some tea 

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 27, 2014)

3/27

Wt: 250

Still losing weight...the rapid drop is due to the fact that I made it down to 249 last week, but ended up at a buffet on Saturday had some Chinese which made me hold a ton on water.

Really anxious to hop back on...being off sucks but it's necessary.

So, Wednesday recap

Bench 310 5x3
RDL 315 4x4 (may have to up this 20#)
Flat flys 80's 4x4 (I could tell my subscapularis was weak from all the stretching)
Side laterals 40's x12,12,10,8
Calf Raises 105 x4

And yeah in my off days I am doing some PVC rolling and stretching my hips and internal rotators.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 28, 2014)

Very cool news CH. Watch your minerals very closely with the supps you have chosen.I think you are right on track with the low T high tren . 
I dont think making wt is going to be an issue. Wanted to mention the DNP 
is what caught my attention. That item fucks with cellular power productionby fucking up the normal power production chemical exchanges at the cellular level.For strength athletes it needs to be used cautiously. I've seen plenty of body builders try to train heavy on dnp and get injurred. if you could get around the dnp and attain the fat loss you want then skip it. It is very counter productive for strength. While only temporary as as far as fucking up ATP , krebs cycle etc and drying you out you have to take care. If the dnp you use does not cause a significant drop in strength  it is crap. Why not just cut dairy  and some carbs for a bit,. safer and healthier. 
Hey you know i want you to kick ass  at this thing . Just your buds.02.
T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 30, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Very cool news CH. Watch your minerals very closely with the supps you have chosen.I think you are right on track with the low T high tren .
> I dont think making wt is going to be an issue. Wanted to mention the DNP
> is what caught my attention. That item fucks with cellular power productionby fucking up the normal power production chemical exchanges at the cellular level.For strength athletes it needs to be used cautiously. I've seen plenty of body builders try to train heavy on dnp and get injurred. if you could get around the dnp and attain the fat loss you want then skip it. It is very counter productive for strength. While only temporary as as far as fucking up ATP , krebs cycle etc and drying you out you have to take care. If the dnp you use does not cause a significant drop in strength  it is crap. Why not just cut dairy  and some carbs for a bit,. safer and healthier.
> Hey you know i want you to kick ass  at this thing . Just your buds.02.
> T



I totally agree. I use DNP for short periods when I am going lighter for a maximum of two weeks. I actually dropped it Friday. But not before it brought me from 256 to 250.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 30, 2014)

3/30 Sunday
WT 250.5

So, I dropped the DNP which got me kick started on weight loss. I would like to be 245-6 but am going to put that on hold for a bit while I see what happens naturally.

I also started my cycle yesterday which made me feel a lot better mentally. As far as my training goes I had a good week, the template is of my own design so the verdict is still out. I want to accumulate some fatigue but not as much as on full blown Sheiko.

Friday
Safety bar squat (bar set up like front squat) 235x4x4
Floor Press 265x4x4
Kroc rows 115x4x5
Hanging leg raise 4x10

Saturday
Deadlift 425x5x3 with power bar
Standing press 160x4x4 (no push)
DB curls 60x4x5
Calves 105x4

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 1, 2014)

4/1 
WT 253.5

Ok, back on the sauce and off the DNP. Looks like I will have to take some more weight off the old fashioned way. So, we will have to clean up the eating some. 

Monday's session
Squat 425x5x3 (heavy but doable)75%
Close grip  250 x4,4,4,5
Lunge with 60's 4'4'5
Chins 4,4,4,5
Rev Crunch 10-10-10

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 4, 2014)

4/3
WT 255

So a few things. First since I didn't anytime to screw around between meets so I guessed at what volume to use. My routine is really watered down compared to a typical sheiko routine.  However, I have found that frequency impacts me more than volume. I could handle bbing routines of 16 sets 1x week, but bump it up to 2 or 3x and the volume has to come way down. That being said I think I am in the right place...I feel some fatigue accumulating which makes things feel heavier, but I can push thru and feel good doing it.

Secondly, I am tapering down to a warrior style diet to lose another 6 or 7 lbs. So eating less upon waking and then all out PWO till bed.

4/2 session 
Bench 315x5x3
RDL's 315x4,4,4,5
Flat flys 80's 4,4,4,5
Lateral raise 40.s 12,12,12,10
Calf raises 4x20

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 4, 2014)

As a side bar, all benching is done paused. Squats and deads are done without belt or knee wraps.

I will add the belt back in when I get over 80% and no knee wraps this time on the raw division I am entering.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 4, 2014)

Burgers and fries


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 4, 2014)

Lmfao ha ha yeah


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hawk,
Any issues with back pumps at that doseage of tren?  When I run it I seem to always need to take taurine and potassium for lower back pumps.  I am "only" running 600ew tren enanthate and 100mg a day of oral dbol with trt level test ...and boom...pumps started after about a week..like clockwork.  I actually think it may be mostly from the drol this time though.  No way enanthate ester should be doing that this fast...


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 4, 2014)

jacked391 said:


> Lmfao ha ha yeah



My wife works at a restaurant right next to my gym, and always has that same 1/2lb burger and fry combo there waiting for me for my post workout meal...with double side of mushrooms.  

When she's at work, I go in sit in the bar, and chow down while I b.s. with the female bartenders...  I love it...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 4, 2014)

jacked391 said:


> Lmfao ha ha yeah




You bastards...it's on!

Now I have no choice...Big burger and fries for Hawk tonight!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 4, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Hawk,
> Any issues with back pumps at that doseage of tren?  When I run it I seem to always need to take taurine and potassium for lower back pumps.  I am "only" running 600ew tren enanthate and 100mg a day of oral dbol with trt level test ...and boom...pumps started after about a week..like clockwork.  I actually think it may be mostly from the drol this time though.  No way enanthate ester should be doing that this fast...




No back pumps from Tren. I do get decreased appetite, insomnia and sore elbows. 

Now, anything up to and over 50mg of dbol and drol will give me lower back pumps everytime. Currently, I am running just 20mg of superdrol PRW as much over that gives me back pumps as well.

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 4, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> No back pumps from Tren. I do get decreased appetite, insomnia and sore elbows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. Thanks. I think it must be the drol then. I have only run it once previously, and that was at 50mg a day.


----------



## xmen1234 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds like you have a real good game plan.  

CA , MO, or OR Meet?  

Closer to the meet you can probably use water manipulation to shed the last few lbs.

Good luck, Brother!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 5, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> Sounds like you have a real good game plan.
> 
> CA , MO, or OR Meet?
> 
> ...



Thanks boss! 

The meet is in MO and actually at my gym so there are some advantages there. For my first meet I screwed up and took too much water off 15lbs and then only put back on 6. So this time around I would like to keep it to 6 or 7 lbs tops that I need to drop since I am far from experienced at this.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 5, 2014)

4/4
wt 253.5

So, I am going to full blown Warrior next week and see if I can drop to 248-7. However, the tren is starting to combine with the HGH for a nice transfer effect...getting leaner but stronger.

One other note, my dam right rhomboid and middle trap is all knotted up so I have rolling on a ball. It has been helping but weakening the muscles at the same time.

Today
Safety squat 235x4,4,4,5
Floor press 250x4,4,4,5
Kroc rows 90x5,5,5,6
Hanging Leg raise 10,10,10 11

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 9, 2014)

4/8
WT 254

So, I started the warrior diet yesterday and the only issue was hydration. While I did have one meal PRW it wasn't enough to hold the water I needed. So, it was no surprise when my abs cramped up at the end of the workout.

Training wise, my muscles have some fatigue leaving me thinking that frequency has more of an effect than volume when it comes to recovery. My lower was a bit fatigued so I used my belt on squats @77.5%.

Monday
Squat 425x5x3
Close grip 250 4,4,5,5
Chins 4,4,5,5
Abs 10,10, cramp

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 9, 2014)

lookin good boss.....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome gonna follow brutha. Thks !


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 10, 2014)

4/9
WT 253

Today was bench emphasis day, but goodness my right rhomboid was killing making it hard to keep my back tight during bench. I muddled though but flys hurt even worse. Gonna roll on the ball tonight and have a massage scheduled for next Tuesday.

Warrior diet again today and got loopy at the gym (low sugar) so I had them whip me up a smoothie.

Wed
Bench (80%) 330x5x3 (pretty heavy)
RDL's 315 4,4,5,5
Flys 80s 4,4,5,5 (ouch)
Laterals 40's 10.11.12.12

Skipped calves as a previous in injury from two months ago reared it's head in my soleus. I can walk but tender to train.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 12, 2014)

4/11
Still ain't lost anything but then again I am used to dnp and dropping fast. So, I will stick it out with a bit of t3 and see what happens. I still have 9 weeks so there is some time to adjust. 

On my routine I made a calculation mistake and am going to jump to doubles for the next three weeks. I feel some fatigue from session to session and feel I can handle a bit more so I am going to do 6 sets of 2 for the lifts. DL % will be lighter than the squat and the bench a bit higher.

Still have mid back issues with the traps and rhomboids cramping so I am going to do some rehab work between sets with bands and have a massage set up for Tuesday.

Friday
Safety squat 235 4,4,5,5
Floor press 250 4,4,5,5
Meadow rows 90 5,5,6,6
Hanging leg raise 12,12,10,10
Band pulls 6x12-15

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 13, 2014)

WT 254.5
4/13

So yesterday I weighed 252 and was psyched and today not so much. Looks like I need to tighten the belt a bit more with diet. 

I also tried some tne/dbol for the first time..pinned 1 hr PRW and was stoked for deads...actually had to calm down a bit. By the time presses rolled around the effect was gone.

Saturday
Deads 420x6x2
Stand Press 160 4,4,5,5
DB curls 60s 5,5,6,6
Band pull throughs 4x12-15

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 15, 2014)

4/14
WT 253.5

So, I am making adjustments on the fly as I 1. learn how I respond to volume and 2. continue to learn the logistics behind a higher volume/higher frequency approach...which for me is not that high LOL. That being said I made small jumps the first three weeks 72.5>75 and finally 77.5% for 5x3.Now I have 9 weeks till my meet and have found myself feeling good, but my musculature is starting to fatigue. So, I dropped to 70% for 5x2. I will jump to 75% and then 80% while alternating with 60% days for some recovery. Keep in mind this is a work in progress as I try to figure out how much I can recover from.

So, ultimately it will look like this for the next 3 weeks. 70x5x2>60x4x3>75x5x2>60x4x3>80x5x2>60x4x3 which averages at 70% just a tad short of 71-72% that Sheiko likes. 
Then I plan to deload and get a bit heavier.

Monday
Squats 395x5x2
Close grip 250x4,5,5,5
Pull ups 4,5,5,5
Rev crunch 12,12,12,10

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 15, 2014)

When you get your ass out here, i'm gonna show you some programming techniques...

Your plan looks good. The wave is <75 mostly because of volume. You can alter that by cutting or dropping sets. 

When you come out here again i'll show you some really good investments for recovery.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 15, 2014)

psych said:


> When you get your ass out here, i'm gonna show you some programming techniques...
> 
> Your plan looks good. The wave is <75 mostly because of volume. You can alter that by cutting or dropping sets.
> 
> When you come out here again i'll show you some really good investments for recovery.




Now that is something I would look forward too. I don't know that much so I have no one to bounce this shit off off and need someone who understands this stuff to help me grasp the philosophy and how to tailor this stuff to an individuals needs.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 17, 2014)

4/16
WT 252 (finally)

So, I backed of a bit on Monday with squats, but was not sure what to do with bench so I did 80%x4x2 and it was dam heavy so it looks like everything needs some deload time. This was sooner than I expected but apparently I am still a novice on this whole volume PLing thing. Which ok as all I can do is go up. 

That being said I have been doing a ton of web research on GTG and seeing how it relates to the Russian systems. Interesting stuff.

And oh yeah, I got a massage from a dude for the first time. He was good...the girls are just too weak.

Wednesday (deload)
Bench 330x4x2
DL 60% 335x4x2
(skipped flys)
Front raises (need to strengthen shoulder stability)4x12
Side lats 4x12

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 18, 2014)

shoulder stability

Elitefts


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey P thanks for vid. I see a lot of the movements from the last month of my post surgical p/t..  I am gonna take another look when i'm a little less"tired"  as I was just noticing a little twinging here and there on bench day. . i thought maybe because i started getting lazy on those cuff moves and stretching. Thanks, T...................


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

psych said:


> shoulder stability
> 
> Elitefts



Nice score, that is exactly what this old fart needs. I may feel like a pussy while doing them with 1.5's but if it heals this shoulder who cares.

Gonna start Monday!

Thanks VIP Psyche!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

2/19
WT 251.5

So, I am handling the warrior diet well which I call the lazy man diet. However, I am sure it's hampering my recovery some. I am also still deloading and learning. I will say one huge advantage of this type of model is the adjustments you make as you tweak your form, which I did to my dead Wed and Squat today. Little things, but they make a difference and you get a lot of practice.

Friday
Squats 330(60%)4x3
Bench 245(60%)4x3
Meadows rows 90x5,6,6,6
Hanging leg raise 12,12,12,12

Hawk still greasing the groove


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 23, 2014)

4/23
WT 250.5 (back to where I need to be) 

So, feeling pretty confident now that things are falling into place. Weight is back down and recovering nicely out of my deload. I have a better grasp on my limits (my threshold to volume appears to be pretty dang low, but that is a good thing) and technique in my lifts. I keep improving my grooves and that works well with volume training.

So deload last week and now beginning to taper back up giving me another week of some recovery. Next week I will add some more volume and the following some intensity.

Wednesday:
DL 385 (70%)5x2 (felt much better then 3 weeks ago)
Bench 287 (70%) 4x3 (was able to improve my arch)
Flys 80s x5,5,5,5
Front raise super set with side lats
2 rounds of shoulder stability

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 24, 2014)

Get it old man!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 24, 2014)

psych said:


> Get it old man!!!



So if Ch is old man that means I 'm just ancient? 
Young bastards   ..       Meet date again CH?  Talk 
with ya;s later..  T


----------



## psych (Apr 24, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> So if Ch is old man that means I 'm just ancient?
> Young bastards   ..       Meet date again CH?  Talk
> with ya;s later..  T



Yes


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah but i'm a good ancient... ..................T


----------



## psych (Apr 24, 2014)

Vintage.....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 25, 2014)

psych said:


> Vintage.....



There we go, if you were a car you'd be a classic (muscle car).

My meet is June 14th.

The USPA 40-44 Masters record is 1543 for 242. I hit 1563 at my last meet at 255. So, if I can maintain I can get the record. If I can hit 1573 I will be classified as a Master of Sport (again for 40-44), just below elite. 

So, I have some opportunities if I have a good day.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome i can ask the youngwomen if they like vintage c---k . Very cool i'll try it out soon.    funny as hell as I never thought i'd be "the old guy" 
T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 27, 2014)

12/26
Wt 251

It was a FANTASTIC FREAKIN WEEK for me. Not in terms of setting new PRs , rather in terms of form. If you have ever figured out why you had a hitch in your swing or why your weekend toy wasn't running right then you understand what my week was like. Three lifts...three critical adjustments.  I know it would seam like a guy who met Ed Coan should know what he is doing. Unfortunately,  I don't train with Eddie and Psyche which means that I am the smartest Pler I have access to which is pathetic I know.

So, what were the tweaks? Hare to describe but for my own benefit I will write them down.

Squat: stopped twisting my pelvis and tightened  my upper back which aloowed me to sit back more at the bottom allowing me to keep my back angle higher.

Bench: was able to get up on my traps for the first time giving me slightly ahorter stroke and more decline...better leverage. 

DL: found ideal bar start position and tightened my lats...making for a smoother lift.

Anyway, I am too lazy to type out the workouts for Friday and Saturday,  but this week was light and next week I will up the volume and intensity some...then the following week I will up the intensity more.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Chicken next week end is first back yard bbq of 14.
My daughter is getting her degree on may 3rd. So i'm gonna get in practice for the summertime  Meat fests ....... Glad your training is going well.
Tell mr nate I said hey...    T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 27, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Hey Chicken next week end is first back yard bbq of 14.
> My daughter is getting her degree on may 3rd. So i'm gonna get in practice for the summertime  Meat fests ....... Glad your training is going well.
> Tell mr nate I said hey...    T



Will do T and I am looking forward to how you guys do it up there. I may have to bring a rack or two of ribs up with me so you all can taste some Kansas City BBQ.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 28, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Will do T and I am looking forward to how you guys do it up there. I may have to bring a rack or two of ribs up with me so you all can taste some Kansas City BBQ.
> 
> Hawk



Oh I was relieved when it read of ribs not clip. LOl  
summer is gonna be gooood... T   Try to get enough time 
to hit Jax and atlas in keno. Both A1trength facilities .
Derek said the gym where he and lillibridges train is really bad ass.
Well shit psych you've trained out there how is it? 
The other one is freally long time buds gym . Big strongman?  highland games guy. I was out powerwashing all that shit in the yard today.. 
Ah shit holy hijack sorry.. Lol T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 28, 2014)

4/28
WT 254 (ouch)

Ok, so it was a dreary over cast day making me want to take a nap which i seriously contemplated in my truck as I stared at the gym doors. But, instead I had a speed stack which led to a pretty good work out. One of the benefits of not taking stimulants regularly is that when you do-they work.

I ate a bit much over the weekend, but didn't go crazy. I had just enough to pull in some water and leave a bit in the intestines.

Monday
Squat 440(80%)x5x3 I decided to set up a box to check my depth and it was spot on.
Close grip 250 5,5,5,5 felt good
Pull ups 5,5,5,6
Rev crunch 12,12,10,8
Stretching

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 29, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Oh I was relieved when it read of ribs not clip. LOl
> summer is gonna be gooood... T   Try to get enough time
> to hit Jax and atlas in keno. Both A1trength facilities .
> Derek said the gym where he and lillibridges train is really bad ass.
> ...



FUCKING HATE THAT PLACE......full of fan boys and nut swingers and you have to wait in line to use anything. It's like an amusement park.
My workouts are long as fuck any way.  But you might like it. fuck it....


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 1, 2014)

5/1
WT 250

Finally down to 250 so just a few more lbs to go...thank the Maker. As expected workouts are getting a bit tougher but that is to be expected. I think that things are progressing nicely, but sick of dieting as I know it robs me of strength and recovery.

Wednesday
Deadlift 412(70%)x5x2
Bench 330(75%)x5x3
Flys 85x4,4,4,4 (upped 5lbs)
Front raises superset with side lats 15s/25s x4

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 3, 2014)

5/2
WT 248.2

Bought a new scale since I didn't trust my last one and dropped to 248 which is my goal, but I am going to keep going until it's consistent. 

On the training front I can tell it's the end of my second week as today's (Friday's) session was tougher than Monday even though it was lighter. My chest was really fried so it appears I am hitting it with too much volume for 3xWK.

Friday
Squat 412(75%)x5x3
Bench I was going to pyramid up to 85% and then back down, but I could barely hit 285x3(70%) so I dropped to 60% and did 5x3
Meadow rows 90# 6,6,6,7
Shoulder stabilty circuit x3

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 3, 2014)

5/3
WT 250.2

Saturday is DL and Front Press day and I am still weak from cutting. PLing while cutting is a different animal then while bbing since you are trying to progress in load and volume in PLing. While bbing you expect weakness to catch up to you. I am going into my heaviest week of the three so I am going to carb up over the weekend and then start my warrior diet again on Monday since last week beat me up pretty good.

Saturday
DL 330x5x3 (60%) I was weak but just decided to drill form and add one rep to each set from the week before.
F.Press 160x5,5,6,6 (weak)
DB curls 5x5-7

Had to go pick up my boy.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 6, 2014)

5/5
WT 250.4

Pleased that my wt held over the weekend although I unintentionally ate less then I wanted.So, I will continue the warrior through the week in hopes of hitting 248 in the 80+ degree heat.

Squats were set for 85% 4 sets of 2. They were pretty tough, but on my third week and low on Cals I expected as much. They were actually easier then my last prep phase which used the same 1RM but with knee wraps so that's a good sign.

Now, my bench is still weak. Today's agenda was close grips which let me know my tri's are toast. It may be that Saturday's standing press is more than they can take. I did not include them last time and my bench was better. So, adjustments need to be made...we will see.

Monday (I will include warm ups for examples sake this time)
Squat 275x3,330x3,385x2,440x2,465x4x2
Close grip 135x5,205x5,250x5
Pull ups 5,5,6,6
Rev Crunch 12,8 (cramp...happens when dehydrated)
Mantis complex x3

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 9, 2014)

5/8
wt 249.4

Felt exeptionally good yesterday and have no idea why...I did heavy squats on Monday, I am calorie restricted, and worked in 90 degree sun. But, what do you know my 80% deads went up easy peasy.

Wednesday:
Deads 440x4x2 (easy for 2 days after 85% squats)
Bench 285x5x3 (bench felt better, but decided to stay light until Friday so I focused on my arch form)
Flys 85# 4,4,4,5
Front rse super set with side lats 4x6-8

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 11, 2014)

5/11
WT 250.2

Time to deload next week and I am due...feeling some fatigue, knees and elbows a bit sore as well.

Friday
Squat 410(75%)x4x3
Bench Pyramid 5% jumps from 70% to 85% and back down
Meadows rows 90x 6,6,6,6
It was late so I bailed early heck it Friday and 7PM

Saturday
DL 385(70%)x4x2
Standing front press 160x6,6,6,6
DB curls 4x60
Shoulder complex


----------



## psych (May 12, 2014)

get some!


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 14, 2014)

WT: 252
5/13

Missed Monday's workout as I had to pour concrete (in the rain) to set some fence posts and then only had an hour today to get in and out, but it's deload week so that worked. I had just enough time to do some light lifts and thank goodness as I am a bit weak and definitely feeling the fatigue from the previous weeks.

Squat 330(60%)x4x2
Bench 265(65%)x4x3
out of there...

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 14, 2014)

On another note I continue to gain weight even though I am trying to lose it...a good problem to have I suppose. I may have to ask psych how to hot bath the weight off...

Hawk


----------



## psych (May 14, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> On another note I continue to gain weight even though I am trying to lose it...a good problem to have I suppose. I may have to ask psych how to hot bath the weight off...
> 
> Hawk



With a hot Asian girl...


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 14, 2014)

Lmao classic response


----------



## psych (May 14, 2014)

zing! mother fucker....


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 14, 2014)

psych said:


> With a hot Asian girl...



I don't need to lose weight for that LOL

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 17, 2014)

5/17
Wt 249.6

It was a crazy ass week for hawk and he only made it to the gym twice...working late was mostly to blame and then two extra appointments I had to make are responsible for the rest.
Anyway, not happy with my weight I jumped on t-3 for the week and dropped like a rock down to 246.6 by Thursday so I stopped before I wasted away to nothing. I did some light deads and bench on Friday. The deads felt good even though my quads and lower back were a bit sore, but my bench sucked ass. So, I decided to train a little back and bi's as well to feel a bit better with myself and I did.

Next week will be heavy triples, then heavy doubles the following week and finally heavy singles before a two week deload.

Friday
DL 330 (60%)x4x2 felt smooth
Bench (pyramid up to 75% or 285 and back down) blah
Meadow rows 100x5,5,6,6
DB curls descending sets for 5 reps starting at 60#.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 21, 2014)

5/20

I went a bit heavier yesterday in order to get used to handling some heavier weights. I also tried one set of walk out before my first set. I walked out and sat down 3 inches or so with 600 then dropped the weight to 475 (thought it was 465) and ground out a tuff triple. So I scrapped that concept right away as I was simply winded.

5/19 Monday
Warm up Box squat 275x3,330x3,385x3,440x3
Squat 475x3,495x3,515x3 (last set was pretty heavy but went up strong...had more in me for sure)
Close grips 135x5,185x5,225x5,260x4,4,4,4
Pull ups 4x6

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 28, 2014)

5/26
Wt:249

Missed a few days on the log, but pulled light on Wednesday then squatted and dl again on Friday.  Saturday I did some heavy benching on Saturday which was a bit dissapointing.

My dissapointment only lasted a day though as some rest and refueling led to some solid singles.

Monday
Squat...no knee wraps
495x1
530x1
560x1
575x1 All lifts I had a call out and video depth confirmation...
My last meet in March with wraps was 566 and 575 went up strong!

Bench
245x4x3 still beat upnfrom Saturday. 

Hawk


----------



## squatster (May 30, 2014)

The heavy squats are fun -your making me want to go to the gym right now- I can't wait to get back up there again


----------

